# Big bowl of rats



## thecitychicken (May 27, 2007)

They were 2 weeks old on Friday. I hope I can find homes for all of them! Well, we're going to keep two of the 12.


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

OMG! They are beautiful! *steals them all*

Emy


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*They are so cute!!!! *cuddles them* aaawww I think i'm going to steal them befor eyou can Emy Lol*


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

OMG those are practically exactly the babies i want! where are you located, huh huh huh? OH PLEASE BE CLOSE TO ME.


----------

